# problem with ntbackup or vss?



## gogi100 (Aug 31, 2007)

So I have a domain under Win Server 2003 Standard. I wanted a backup system state on the server using the Windows backup utility. put everything in order and press the button to start backup. However, after 10 seconds, the error and in Report appears the following


> Backup Status
> Operation: Backup
> Active backup destination: File
> Media name: "domain.bkf created 2.2.2010 at 10:56"
> ...


I was looking at the internet and found something


> cd %systemroot%\system32
> net stop vss
> net stop swprv
> regsvr32 ole32.dll
> ...


but nothing.Can someone give me advice on what to do that I could make an backup system state
Thank you


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Is there a space premium on the drive you are attempting to back up? I know that with my system, if the system partition is not 50% or more free space, the VSS creates its image on another drive when I have one available.

But that error could probably have a lot of causes, from a corrupt file system (chkdsk?) to a bad sector on one of the drives, to who knows what.

Not trying to tell you your business, but have you considered any other form of backup? I have not heard a lot of good things about NTbackup, though I suppose if things are going well, there is no news to be had. But there are a boatload of imaging tools out there and one of them may be easier and more reliable.


----------



## gogi100 (Aug 31, 2007)

on this partition where's the vss make backup there's more from 70% free space. can you give me any solution for free backup system state? thank's


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

These are the ones I give out for starters. Each has its own personality and you'll have to check them out. A typical image of an entire drive is 60% of the used space on that drive. After the initial backup, only changes need be recoreded, of course, with much faster and smaller "incremental" backups.

I'll give you first the list I give to home users. Then, I'll give you the larger list for your exploration.

Free Disk Imaging Tools:

EASEUS Todo Backup
Runtime Shadow Copy
SelfImage (Open-source)
O&O DiskImage Express
Macrium Reflect
PING (Partimage Is Not Ghost) (Free alternative to Ghost with more features)
Paragon Drive Backup Express
Drive Image XML
G4U - Ghost For Unix (Platform-independent, floppy or CD)
DiscWizard (For Seagate or Maxtor drives - contains reduced version of Acronis)

Don't forget to make the boot CD whichever one you choose. If the machine will not boot the operating system, you can still boot from the CD and use its tools to restore the image you made on the external drive.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Free Drive Cloners/Imagers:

O&O DiskImage Express
Runtime Shadow Copy
Dr. Freeware boot CD (also has file recovery, Avast scanner, and partitioning tools)
EASEUS Todo Backup (Partition and drive imaging)
EASEUS Disk Copy (Partition and drive cloning)
Farstone Driveclone Express
Macrium Reflect
Paragon Drive Backup Express
G4U - Ghost For Unix (Platform-independent, floppy or CD)
Clonezilla (Bare-metal restoration from image)
Partimage
Dubaron Diskimage
SystemRescueCD
EaseUs Disk Copy (Copies disks or partitions)
XXClone
CloneZilla GParted LiveCD (Complete partitioning and drive imaging/restoration tools)
Drive Image XML
Partition Saving
PCI CloneMaxx
HDClone
DriveClonerXP
Self-Image
copyr.dma (Copies disk with bad sectors for recovery)
DiscWizard (For Seagate or Maxtor drives - contains reduced version of Acronis)

Commercial Apps:

EMC (Dantz) Retrospect
Casper
NTI Backup Now (Image Edition)
XXClone Pro (One of the fastest incremental backups)
JustBoot Disk Backuper
ASIS Backup (Bootable disk image)
Paragon Drive Backup
DT Utilities PC Backup Pro (formerly, Migo PC Backup)
Easy Image
[email protected] Disk Image
O&O DiskImage
Acronis True Image Home
Farstone Drive Clone (Drive image, snapshots, file/folder backups.)
EAZ-FIX Professional and Easy Image
Drive Snapshot
ShadowProtect (Also online backups.)
Keriver Image
Avanquest Copy Commander
Paragon Drive Backup
NovaBackup
R-Drive Image
Norton Ghost
HDClone Pro or Enterprise
Terabyte Image for Windows
Terabyte Image for DOS (can directly access FAT, FAT32, and NTFS partitions)
Spotmau Disk Clone & Backup


----------



## gogi100 (Aug 31, 2007)

can i make the system state on win server 2003 with these backup tools?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I guess that would depend on your definition of "system state". That generally means chiefly a registry backup. The tools I have posted will back up absolutely everything on the drive, files, folders, operating systems, and all. That full backup needs to be done only once, at least for a long period of time. Incremental or differential backups are then done to save only the changes from the original state.

Most people here use Acronis True Image on their own systems, and the server edition on their sites. It is not the only good one. I like the Paragon tools, too. The chief advantage of the "pay" versions is that they can be scheduled for automatic backups and they allow configuration of how many backups, how much space quota they are allowed, and the consolidation of previous states to save storage space. It is pretty much set it and forget it. You then know at all times that even if there is major drive failure, the entire system can be restored in a short time to the exact condition of the last backup.


----------



## gogi100 (Aug 31, 2007)

Definition of "system state" is backup: sysvol, active directory.... the restore require F8 and directory service restore and there is the use of authority mode. can i make it with for example acronis true image and how?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Read the directions that come with the app. They can explain how to use it much better than I can. Their web site will answer most questions. Or you can contact them directly at the site. Who knows? Maybe if you ask about it and mention that you are considering it, they may even cut you a deal. But it is already worth gold if you ever had a system failure and no way to quickly recover.

It has many options. It will back up files and folders just like any other backup program if that is what you want it to do. It will also make complete images of an entire system. Or it will do a mixture of both, making images of the entire system at scheduled intervals, and making more frequent backups of files and folders if they are updated more often and you want them to have fresher backups.


----------



## gogi100 (Aug 31, 2007)

i tested the volume shadow copy on win server 2003 and all is ok. there's the previous version of shared folder and i can return previous version of some file/folder, but ntbackup doesn't work. why?


----------

